# Sync problems



## ColMac9090 (Mar 25, 2017)

I'm having probs syncing a collection.

I have 324 photos taken with a mix of two cameras (198 on a Fufi Fine pix, and 108 on a Samsung phone). However only 306 of the images would sync to LR Mobile.

All of these 324 images are jpegs. Of the 18 that won't sync, 11 are Fuji, 7 are Samsung.

Having searched through the forum, I discovered the issue that I should look at LR web. Sure enough, there were 18 images greyed out. So I deleted these, and tried again.

No luck.

I have now repeated that exercise 4 times, signing out of LR on both the Desktop and the tablet, and in fact re-booting both. Still no luck.

Next I exported copies of all the 18 images, and created a new folder and then collection. They would not sync.

I then tried renaming the 18 images, and instantly, they synced.

However, this is not really a solution (particularly as I need to change the names back to the original to fit in with my naming plan).

Anyone any suggestions as to how to reset the LR web database to handle these images properly.

I did spot a few other "missing" images in my LR Web listing, but haven't looked at them yet, so I do need to find a solution.

Colin


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok, let's start at the top... where are they having trouble syncing FROM? Desktop? Mobile device?

When you go to Preferences > Mobile, what does it say, for the reason it's not syncing?


----------



## ColMac9090 (Mar 25, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, let's start at the top... where are they having trouble syncing FROM? Desktop? Mobile device?
> 
> When you go to Preferences > Mobile, what does it say, for the reason it's not syncing?



I'm syncing from the desktop.

LR Mobile says all are up to date.
LR Web just says "sync has not finished"


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Mar 26, 2017)

ColMac9090 said:


> I then tried renaming the 18 images, and instantly, they synced.


Of course it's not a solution but in my experience 'touching' files that are in trouble syncing does often turns to be a good workarround. I'm not renaming them but i do apply a minor develop change.


----------



## ColMac9090 (Mar 26, 2017)

Roelof Moorlag said:


> I do apply a minor develop change.



Actually I did try that but only on 1 photo. I'll have a look at a couple more just in case. Thanks anyway


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 26, 2017)

When you go to Preferences > Mobile tab, what does it say in the section at the bottom, as the reason it's not syncing?


----------



## ColMac9090 (Mar 26, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> When you go to Preferences > Mobile tab, what does it say in the section at the bottom, as the reason it's not syncing?


As far as LR on the PC is concerned it is complete.

Also tried editing  a few more. No luck there either


Colin


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 27, 2017)

Stranger and stranger. Like Roelof, I've often found touching the problem files does the trick. You can click the little sync icon in the corner, which sometimes does it without having to edit anything.


----------



## ColMac9090 (Mar 27, 2017)

Clicking on the sync icon does nothing to help. Neither does doing some quite serious develop work on an image

Colin


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2017)

Ok. On Lightroom Web, check the couple of greyed out photos that are having trouble, then it'll let you delete them from sync. Then add them back to sync on LR Desktop and see if it completes properly this time.


----------



## ColMac9090 (Mar 28, 2017)

> Ok. On Lightroom Web, check the couple of greyed out photos that are having trouble, then it'll let you delete them from sync. Then add them back to sync on LR Desktop and see if it completes properly this time.



In the original post, I explained that I've already done that



> Having searched through the forum, I discovered the issue that I should look at LR web. Sure enough, there were 18 images greyed out. So I deleted these, and tried again.
> 
> No luck.
> 
> I have now repeated that exercise 4 times, signing out of LR on both the Desktop and the tablet, and in fact re-booting both. Still no luck.



Somehow LR desktop thinks the sync is complete, but LR Web knows that the sync has not completed


----------



## frozenframe (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks to this thread that got me looking in the right places, I managed to get my LR mobile sync straightened out. My desktop however continued to show for months, Syncing 55 photos. I went to the collections that I had selected to sync and they did not contain 55 photos. What my issue was my cellphone. I went to my _current_ cellphone and still nothing showing for those images. Finally on the Adobe web, I located the problem. It stated that I need to launch LR on Motorola Droid Razor. Well they wouldn't continue to sync because I no longer have that phone. So via the web service I deleted all those and now on my desktop it removed that Syncing 55 photos. 
So anyway, could it be that you have also changed mobile devices?


----------



## ColMac9090 (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm afraid it does not help. I've never had LR installed on anything other than the current phone and tablet.

And I un-installed from both.

So its still a mystery.

Thanks anyway

Colin


----------

